# Budapest Film Academy/Schools in Budapest



## eleanore (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone have any knowledge of Budapest Fim Academy? It doesn't seem very prestigious, but is it worth applying to? Does it have much to offer? Are there any other schools in Budapest that are more highly recommended?

Many thanks––


----------



## eleanore (Mar 27, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## Jack Holly (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey!

International here! 

I've been there, it's not good. It's pretty horrible actually. They don't have any equipment and you have to pay for anything good to shoot on (like CCD cameras), and you get absolutely no disscount.

A few teachers are great. The founder is Jeno Hodi, watch his movie first, and then consider applying.

Overall, it's not a serious school at all. They are money thirsty! It's damn expensive, you get very little. Don't trust the videos online with interviews, they are too overated.

Consider http://www.filmacademy.hu/en/, it's a very prestigious film school, in whole Europe. Don't know if they have engilsh courses, check online.

PS. The school doesn't have a faculity, they rent it from ELTE university or something, don't understand it. Also, the editing/cinematography courses, no equipment.

Yeah, that's about it.


----------



## eleanore (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I took a look at the site you mentioned, I couldn't find any real information about tuition or scholarships, although they have a section for it. I guess I'll just give them a call tomorrow, but do you have any idea?


----------

